# It's been a long time since I have been able to get in some shop time, so....



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I had to build something. This box is a thank you for my brother-in-law. Jimmy loves to hunt and he takes me to his lease every year for a 3-4 day hunt. We have a great time everytime we go. Next to seeing the world wake up, the fire ring is the best. Jimmy has never charged me a penny. As a matter of fact, he loans me a 30.06 to use. 

This box has some special things to it. The horns I found in my front yard one morning about 4 years ago. Some dog owner was throughly ticked off at his dog...LOL The ammo round is a 30.06 left over from last years hunting trip, (a quite successful one for me) and the hide is from my first deer that I shot way back in the very early 80's. I tanned the hide myself...I was into tannig rabbit pelts back then. The top has a cherry band around it and the deck is made from quilted maple. The inside is covered with green felt. It even has a secret compartment. A fun project and there is not another one like it.

It sure was nice to get back into my shop again...Vic


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That is extrodinary. Making that box with things that have meaning makes it all the more special.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That box is SPECTACULAR, Vic...Makes the old expression, "Thinking outside of the box" have an entirely new meaning..

I knew you were good with wood...just didn't know HOW good.!!! That maple is beautiful..

Bet yore BIL will wet the floor when he sees it...LOL...an hierloom for sure.....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is wonderful


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is really special - in more ways that one. Great job and I know your BIL will treasure it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Vic, your projects always have a 'wow' factor and this box is no exception. Simply stunning. Your BIL is a lucky man and this gift shows how special he is to you.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very cool, bet he takes you hunting again..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is a super looking box and gift. One of a kind for sure. You did a great job on building and design. Very creative.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

There are so many cool things about that box! What a wonderful gift. He will treasure it !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A hand made gift of this nature is so much more better than anything you could have bought for him. I'm sure he will treasure it for years.


----------

